# Bagpipes and tuba



## Moira (Apr 1, 2012)

Those of us who live in university towns often have the opportunity to hear chamber music concerts prepared for exam purposes free of charge. 

Here is this week's offering from the University of Witwatersrand, which university hosts a free concert every Wednesday at lunch time:

Bagpipes and tuba

Fancy the unlikely combination of bagpipes and the tuba? Catch Joshua Hogg (BMus III) on the bagpipes, together with Xi Zhang on the tuba (BMus III), on Wednesday, 11 April at 1.20pm in the Wits Great Hall in a free concert.

Parking is always a hassle, but I am quite tempted.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

If the music gives the instruments approximately equal standing, I sense (hah) considerable potential. I enjoy both instruments solo, and there certainly is contrast. I wonder if there is compatibility.

[If you have the capability, a recording from the audience would be appreciated]


----------



## Moira (Apr 1, 2012)

Sadly no capacity.


----------

